
Computer Color is Broken [3:30] - notthemessiah
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKnqECcg6Gw
======
notthemessiah
tl;dr: Humans perceive color logarithmically, and RGB channel values have only
8 bits of information, so computers take the square root of the brightness to
efficiently store it, but most blurring algorithms take a naive average of RGB
values resulting in blurring that is darker than it should be.

